# Hack Plumbing Jobs



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

earlier today i did a clean out job and she says to me can u also check under my house im getting this weird smell under there.. so i go and look .. omg this company out of kankakee ill charged her a boat load of money to redo her drain pipes under the house in pvc.. i couldnt beleave my eyes.. 
































































I Guess Proper Glueing And Drainage Wasnt On The Test lmfao..

This Aint Nothing.. Wait Till I Put Up Pics On How They Left Her Front Yard... omg.. and 8 months Later.. They Are Now Out Of Service. ..Failed..


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

i tryed to resize the pictures but i guess it didnt go as i wanted it.. oh well


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Very Professional job for a hack

Looks like they smeared primer from elbow to *******.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Companies like that need to be criminal charged. Frustrates the heck out of me. How much did they charge for that?


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

Indie said:


> Companies like that need to be criminal charged. Frustrates the heck out of me. How much did they charge for that?


6000.00 for that and the front yard they paid 5000.00 to run 22' of 4" pvc with a cleanout .. cleanout is where they stoped at.. 5' deep was the deepest they had to go.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

How bad was the " flooding' under the house. I have seen this kind of crap before. I will find the pictures and post them


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't know the legalities involved, but if I ran a shop anywhere near that area I'd want to know the names of the "plumbers" involved in that so I could make sure I didn't hire one of them.

Someone should do jail time for that mess.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

This was an actual "company"?.....with a responsible party on board? My beagle has done better than that...:blink:
Let me guess it was an elderly customer and they figured she would never look under there....


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

It sucks that companies get away with this crap. We all know it wasn't inspected. How can some one have no pride in there work


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> It sucks that companies get away with this crap. We all know it wasn't inspected. How can some one have no pride in there work


That has nothing to do with pride, that is fraud.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Affordable said:


> earlier today i did a clean out job and she says to me can u also check under my house im getting this weird smell under there.. so i go and look .. omg this company out of kankakee ill charged her a boat load of money to redo her drain pipes under the house in pvc.. i couldnt beleave my eyes..
> 
> I Guess Proper Glueing And Drainage Wasnt On The Test lmfao..
> 
> This Aint Nothing.. Wait Till I Put Up Pics On How They Left Her Front Yard... omg.. and 8 months Later.. They Are Now Out Of Service. ..Failed..


 That in Illinois????? Now, that's a job where the IDPH should be going after the hacks... not pissing way the money going after licensed plumbers for trivia things.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

No fittings just drilled holes with putty and epoxy that will do it right


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Affordable said:


> earlier today i did a clean out job and she says to me can u also check under my house im getting this weird smell under there.. so i go and look .. omg this company out of kankakee ill charged her a boat load of money to redo her drain pipes under the house in pvc.. i couldnt beleave my eyes..
> I Guess Proper Glueing And Drainage Wasnt On The Test lmfao..
> 
> This Aint Nothing.. Wait Till I Put Up Pics On How They Left Her Front Yard... omg.. and 8 months Later.. They Are Now Out Of Service. ..Failed..


Oh my glob! What an abortion! These swine called themselves plumbers? :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Sickening!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

this is what I ran into last year. Sadly They had another drain guy out before me. He claims to have cleared the line. His invoice mentioned nothing of this mess. What a hack


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

What the hack that re did the waste pipe did. Was he used all 3 inch pvc but tried to join it together with a 4 inch fernco T. We had to get the crawl space pumped out. Than dig about 3 feet of dirt out. just to be able to lay down tarps and plastic. To be able to go in there and finish cutting out the rotted cast.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I don't know the legalities involved, but if I ran a shop anywhere near that area I'd want to know the names of the "plumbers" involved in that so I could make sure I didn't hire one of them.
> 
> Someone should do jail time for that mess.



I Agree On That Note. She Said They Claim They Pulled A Permit.. I Dont Think So.. I Know The Inspector Of That Area. He Wouldn't Allow work like that.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> No fittings just drilled holes with putty and epoxy that will do it right


Ya I dont know how people get paid for work like that.. hell if i was a home owner and someone did my job like that.. i wouldnt pay them.. il be like where did u get your brains from? a cracker jack box. lolz


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> That in Illinois????? Now, that's a job where the IDPH should be going after the hacks... not pissing way the money going after licensed plumbers for trivia things.


U Hit That one dead on the head. i feel the same way about that.


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

ok now i mentioned when i posted this article i would give u guys pictures of the front yard when they were done as well.. now note also how far away these mounds of dirt are.. i say some mounds are about 12' or further away.. omg awful work... also note that they left all kinds of left overs laying around .. clay tile chunks etc.. and get this .. i found no sign of stone though.. tells me odds are .. they didnt use stone under the pipe before install or the bury.


----------

